
Ask HN: What mobile ecommerce sites have impressed you? - schappim
I’m in need of mobile inspiration! What mobile ecommerce sites have impressed you?
======
ArtWomb
Fashion Nova is killing it right now ;)

[https://www.fashionnova.com/](https://www.fashionnova.com/)

Not ecommerce, but for mobile payments, I am definitely seeing an explosion of
usage in Square Cash. I can remember when I felt like I was the only one with
a Square Cash account, and overnight it feels like everyone has it on their
phones. The network effect of this is real. They've introduced commission free
bitcoin trading. And will probably roll out more banking and investment
services or some form of peer-to-peer micro-lending.

Square CFO Sarah Friar | Full Interview | 2018 Code Commerce

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkPITg4AiMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkPITg4AiMk)

------
Kagerjay
McMasterCarr's mobile app

